# The Doctor...



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

last week, i picked up a pair of boys. a beautiful red veiltail, something i swore i'd never get, and a cute little multi CT. loved them both. the CT was special. he was betta number ten. i swore i'd name my tenth betta The Doctor, after the main character of the Doctor Who series. it was a joke, but i did it!

then, i noticed he was more shy than most of my bettas. he'd hide all the time, dart around if i moved too fast. i thought he was just shy. then... i spotted white stuff on his face.

i started treating him for it right away. didn't have any meds, but i was getting some, from a friend of mine. i had hope, because he perked up a bit.

yesterday, though, he looked worse. more clamped. lethargic. still, i had hope. was gonna change his water today....

woke up to him bloated, pale, just floating there. looked... he'd pine coned. i can't get any meds, or epsom salt, not till next week. i can't let him float there, possibly in pain, for a week. so, i did the humane thing. and euthed him. i've never euthed a fish before. always let them go on their own. but, The Doctor was obviously miserable, and i couldn't help him right away. i wasn't going to let him suffer while i waited to get meds.

i'd had plans for him. i was gonna get him a 5 gallon, set it up all Doctor Who-ish. TARDIS mug, roman/greek statues, alien-looking plants... one day, i will get The Eleventh Doctor, and still do that, but.... no more for me for a while. i'm at 9. maybe, my 11th betta will be my Eleventh Doctor, but that's a ways away.

RIP, Doctor. i wish i could have helped you more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the Doctor. RIP little guy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. i only had him for a week, but he was special.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

It's hard to lose them. ~hugs for your loss~ It'll get better.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Doctor  but you did the right thing. 

It's never easy to put down a fish and the first time is the worst IMO.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. it really is. all the others who got sick, i had hope for, but they slipped away on their own. The Doctor, however... i knew there wasn't anything i could do. i miss the little guy... i had plans for him. one day, i'll get a new Doctor, and he'll live a happy life in a Doctor Who-themed tank. that's the good thing about The Doctor. he never really dies. (sorry. x: Doctor Who humor.)


----------

